# Living Outside? And Risks?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So, we used to keep our mice in our barn. But the wasp problem is getting bad and we have no idea where the little buggers keep coming from. So we decided to move them outside in our fenced area for the sunny hours (they have shady places too), and put their cages in some old chicken boxes/hutches for the night an/or cold/rainy days.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Is a bump OK yet? Lol.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're using tanks, sunny = bad idea, the glass creates the green house effect, and you could end up overheating them. Something more permanent like a shed would be better. Have you tried a different area of your barn? Hanging wasp catchers? If it has an area like a milk house or parlor, that would be a good area. You could even make your own room in the barn with some plywood, just section it off from the rest and make it so you enter the room from the outside.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a cool idea. I think we are going to change around the barn this summer. We want to try something permanent to get rid of the wasps, but that's apparently something for later. We have a chicken coop type building that we can keep them in on the really hot sunny days, but when it's like 60-70F, would that be okay?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So what about parasites? Is that a big scare with them living outside?


----------

